# My doggie Ghost



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

Excuse her not reacting right away, the other 3 were playing right next to her. 








[/url][/img] 


ROO GHOST!!
















[/url][/img]


----------



## wrenny (Sep 20, 2007)

haha thats funny. i wish my could howl!!!


----------

